# Pan Fried Chicken Thighs



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Made a fast meal today…after we came back from the market,
It was too late for lunch and too early for dinner, so Dunch it was.
Pan fried chicken thighs cooked in a bit of olive oil and butter.
First I seasoned them with salt/pepper, garlic powder, and paprika.
Covered and fried them…when they were almost done, I put a little butter on each one and a teaspoon of duck sauce on each one and the juice from two small meyer lemons , cooked them the entire time tightly covered.…It was amazingly good…cooked the corn in milk and butter.
Put some warm half and half, chopped parsley and butter in the egg noodles.























The escarole I steamed this morning and then sautéed it in
Garlic and olive oil with salt & pepper. I normally don’t care for chicken
thighs, but I have to admit they were really good.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I have a 6 pack of thighs, package of noodles, just need the corn. Saw some at the store $0.79 each I think, expensive but I only need one . Will pick that up today and let you know.

Bud, and thanks


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Thighs are much MUCH less expensive than wings. Gadzooks. 

Looks good!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Bud, I did them in my cast iron skillet with a lid tightly closed on top.
and turned them over several times. At the end I put on more butter,
duck sauce and lemon and cooked it for a few minutes longer.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

DoomsDave said:


> Thighs are much MUCH less expensive than wings. Gadzooks.
> 
> Looks good!


Yes, and cooked properly thighs can be delicious…I just discovered that.


----------



## LearningTrades (12 mo ago)

Two Knots said:


> Made a fast meal today…after we came back from the market,
> It was too late for lunch and too early for dinner, so Dunch it was.
> Pan fried chicken thighs cooked in a bit of olive oil and butter.
> First I seasoned them with salt/pepper, garlic powder, and paprika.
> ...


very nice looking meal man im suffering right now looking at this haha
Edit: i skipped a comma. Grammer be important arrr


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Yes, and cooked properly thighs can be delicious…I just discovered that.


Thighs and drumsticks are the only parts we by unless I want to break down a whole chicken which is the cheapest way to get the breast. You really can't mess up thighs.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

You‘re up early again! It’s 4 am where you are, right? Don’t you wish you could sleep late? I do.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Actually it was 3:30 am and yes I do wish I could sleep later. Life long habit is hard to break. Maybe that's why some of my early morning posts don't seem to make sense. Not even to me when I read them hours later.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Well I picke3d up some corn, but reality set in when I went to cook dinner, I just don't eat a whole plate of anything any more. So I enjoyed the two ears of corn (lots of butter) and will cook the thighs another time. 
After taking off so much weight my stomach finally shrank and I'm having to adjust my cooking and my shopping.
But I look forward to those thighs (6 of them) one at a time.

Thanks 
Bud


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Wife prepares good chicken thighs ( we think ) by light oiling , salt / pepper as you like and a generous coating of rice crispes that's been rolled fine with the rolling pin , then air fried . I really don't care for dead bird of any cut unless it's very salty . Maybe that's why my ole feet swell . Buy larger shoes to solve that problem.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I started using the crushed Rice Krispies years ago on my fried fish, outstanding but for another thread. I gradually started using it on many fried foods, don't have an air fryer yet. To simplify the crushing process I run an entire box through the food processor and store it in a sealed plastic container. Takes one step out of the preparation.

Bud


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

It _does _look really good , @Two Knots .
I _do _have a question on one small detail you mentioned : You said you cooked the corn in "milk & butter" .
OK , _understand , _this is coming from a partially-civilized ..._man..._from _Hickville ....._but does _that _mean , like , in a _sauce pan ?_


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, in a small saucepan I put in some milk and butter and salt and simmered
them until they were hot and steamy.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Thighs, the only Chicken I eat.

Grew up eating them weekly, .

Grandma put a cut up fryer in a brown bag of flour, folded the top, shook the bag to " flour" the chicken.

Lightly salted each piece, Fried in the ol cast iron skillet, with Crisco.

I now just buy the 12 pack of Thighs, and micro-pressure cook them with olive oil, and just a dusting of Shake n bake as seasoning. 

Still once a week, 

Simple for me to do.

I don't need all the extra stuff, besides that corn is loaded with Carbs, which my body converts to "poison sugars.

ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> Thighs, the only Chicken I eat.
> 
> Grew up eating them weekly, .
> 
> ...


Now if the checker / sacker says paper or plastic i'll start choosing paper for the brown paper bag and not forget the shake n bake . I grew up on delicious fried chicken from a cast skillet but now the air fryer , that i no nothing about , is in . The wife's A F isn't very large but our daughter ,that's close by , has a big-un that does about everything but figure taxes .


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Now if the checker / sacker says paper or plastic i'll start choosing paper for the brown paper bag and not forget the shake n bake . I grew up on delicious fried chicken from a cast skillet but now the air fryer , that i no nothing about , is in . The wife's A F isn't very large but our daughter ,that's close by , has a big-un that does about everything but figure taxes .


 You only need about 1 cup of Flour in the bag, per chicken, you can " dust on" the Shake n bake, easily.
And you can store the Brown bag, and reuse it again, as long as it don't tear, or get wet, it'll last a while. 

The Shake n bake comes with a small plastic bag for it's shakin, but it gets too much " fixins" on the chicken in my opinion.

Man, I loved Grandma's chicken.

ED


----------

